# Is the diesel available in a hatchback



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a 2018 Manual Tranny Diesel Hatch. Keep in mind, fewer hatch backs sold compared to sedans. Maybe 10% of ALL Cruze were diesels. The Cruze was discontinued as of 2019 so finding one may be difficult.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JPinSTL said:


> I have a 2018 Manual Tranny Diesel Hatch. Keep in mind, fewer hatch backs sold compared to sedans. Maybe 10% of ALL Cruze were diesels. The Cruze was discontinued as of 2019 so finding one may be difficult.


This. They're out there (from '18-19), but they're rare. 2019s were auto-only, and are not available with genuine leather.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

When I do a nationwide search on Autotrader 14 diesel hatchbacks come up, so there are a few still kicking around, but you might have to travel or have one shipped. None of the ones listed are manuals ... that's about the ultimate unicorn. Part of me wishes I had gotten a hatch, but the sedan was just a better fit for me. One of each would have been nice!


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I have one: manual, diesel, hatch. Probably rarer than most McLarens!


----------



## Bbruew (Jul 6, 2019)

2018 manual diesel RS leather package car here


----------



## Woodencanoe (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Skrikel (Apr 25, 2020)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> When I do a nationwide search on Autotrader 14 diesel hatchbacks come up, so there are a few still kicking around, but you might have to travel or have one shipped. None of the ones listed are manuals ... that's about the ultimate unicorn. Part of me wishes I had gotten a hatch, but the sedan was just a better fit for me. One of each would have been nice!


I bought a brand new 2018 manual diesel hatch. Guess I have the unicorn.


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

I bought mine from salvage auction...very low miles, and small repairs


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm interested in what kind of actual highway mpg you guys/gals with manual hatchbacks are getting? Came close to buying one used, but the sedan manual is rated at 4 mpg highway better, and more "trunk" space


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

I drive about 80 percent highway and 20 street I average about 45 mpg driving normal, 48-49 mpg if I drive conservative ... 
Also I think if I were to remove the emissions it will be better but won't know yet..... I have the RS version hatch so I believe its heavier than the regular sedan


----------

